# cant decide on boots..



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

alright well i have been boarding for quite some time now, but over the last say 4 years i have not gone out. today i just went out and bought a brand new board and binding for my birthday getting ready to the winter season.. and i seen these boots with the boa system!

i have heard good and bad things about them... just curious if someone could help me a little more about them, are they worth getting or should i just get the regular boots. lace 'em up your self?

any advice will help thanks!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Go and try them on. If they are the most comfortable boot out of all the ones you try on, buy them. If they aren't - don't buy them. There is nothing better about BOA -vs- lace up boots except that you can tighten your boots quicker than with laces. But that means nothing if they hurt like hell.

Having owned both, IMO I can lace up my Salomon F22's just as fast as I could "lace up" my DC Allegiance's.


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

check out the nike zoom force 1's i have a pair and love them


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

+1 for trying them on before you choose.

I've got Forum Recon's. I went in and tried on lots of different boots before I decided on the best ones for me. Try on different brands, different styles, etc. Don't limit yourself to a lace-up or BOA, or this brand or that brand. Try on ALOT of different ones and you'll know it when you find the ones for you.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Truth. Go to your local shop and try on a bunch of different types of boots. There is no substitute for it. In my shop i will have people try on 5-10 pairs of boots before i ask them which ones felt the best and then i will have them try on a few of the same pairs again. 

I personally own a pair of thirty two focus boa's, a pair of Burton Freestyles and a pair of Salomen Symbios. They all have their ups and downs, BOA vs. Lace vs. Quick Lace 

Try a bunch on


----------

